# Shooting "training"



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

It is a very good shooting training to look for targets that you can find everywhere in the wood or outdoors.
Different sizes, different distances will increase your accuracy and train your skills!
And no backstop is needed, small ammo is cheap









Have fun!






Regards
Torsten


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

EEEH-HAAW ! Great shooting. Loved the hole right in the center of the leaf !


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, very nice shooting. I would have to look for slightly bigger targets myself. Maybe an automobile-sized boulder...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Torsten-You the Butterfly man Bud! You are one accurate shooter! I saw the results of the German Shoot. You guys did great. With this type shooting, I can see why! Excellent! Next years Champ is getting ready!







Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do the same thing using marbles. It is so much fun.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Good stuff Torsten...I agree with Smitty, loved the holes in the leaf!!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like shooting like this, its a lot of fun and good practice. Another great video thanks for posting.
Martin.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome shooting !









*Question:* Are there some inexpensive and decent performing biodegradable ammo available for shooting in the woods ? Just for fun, not hunting. I dislike the toxicity of lead, plastic is too lightweight and takes far too long to degrade, stones are inconsistently shaped and take too long to select and gather in quantity, I dont have the time/interest to make my own, and it seems wasteful to thow away a hundred+ rounds of steel on every outing.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice vid, nice shooting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your nice words, again!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Darb said:


> Awesome shooting !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clay ammo will be a good choice. It`s very cheap and the hits are sometimes a bit dusty









Here is a interesting video. A great aerial-shooter shoots his self-made clay ammo:






Regards


----------

